# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  رؤيا فنية متكاملة عن لقاء المريخ بالهلال على درع الاستقلال

## نادرالداني

*
مباراة القمة التي لعبت مساء امس السبت الموافق 24/01/2015  بإستاد الخرطوم كانت مباراة جيدة من حيث المستوى العام مقارنة بمباريات القمة السابقة حيث وضح فيها البذل والعطاء في ارضية الميدان ولم تتوقف كثيرا عكس ما كان يحدث في السابق مع الافضلية الواضحة لفرقة المريخ التي قدمت مباراة تكتيكية عالية المستوى وقد وضح ذلك من خلال اداء المريخ لشوطي المباراة حيث كانت نسبة استحواذ المريخ على الكرة اكبر من الهلال بكثير بالاضافة الى عوامل اخرى سنذكرها هنا في هذا التحليل .
كذلك من المهم ان نعرف بان هناك لاعبين مناسبين لخطة المدرب واخرين رغم ان الجميع يرى انهم الافضل الا ان المدرب يرى بانهم لا يناسبون طريقة خطته في الملعب لذا فضل عدم الدفع بهم في لقاء الامس ولنضع هذه الاعتبارات عندما نرغب في التحليل حتى لا يأت حكمنا انطباعياً فقط دون دليل او رؤية فنية متكاملة من جميع الجوانب.
.
اذا رجعنا الى تحليلنا قبل بداية مباراة القمة نقول باننا ذكرنا بان المدرب غارزيتو له فكر عال وفهم جيد فهو  يسعى لاحداث تغييرات في اداء المريخ هذا التغيير يشمل طريقة اللعب والتكتيك الذي كان يتبعه العديد من المدربين الذين تعاقبوا على تدريب المريخ بالاضافة الى شكل الفريق واسلوبه العام في مرحلة الكرة وغيرها من التغيرات التي ظل يحاول فيها ومعنى انه يرغب في التغيير الفعلي فان ذلك يتطلب صبرا وجهدا مضنيا في سبيل الوصل الى هدفه المنشود وبالطبع عندما يكون هناك هدف معين ينبغي الوصول اليه فانه لابد من مروره بمراحل عديدة تتطلب عوامل كثيرة ومطبات ومنحنيات لابد من الصبر عليها حتى تظهر لنا النتائج في خاتمة المطاف .
ولكن لنسال انفسنا اولاً عدة اسئلة لان الاجابة عليها تحدد وتوضح الكثير من المفاهيم والاطر وفق منهج التفكير العلمي السليم بعيدا عن التعصب الاعمى والرؤى الغير فنية لان أي عمل لابد له من مجهود وصبر وتأني حتى ينضج على نار هادئة تجنباً لأي مطبات في طريق الوصول الى الهدف المنشود ولنسأل انفسنا  :هل وصل غارزيتو الى الغاية التي يرغب فيها ؟ بمعنى اخر هل من خلال مشاهدتنا لاداء المريخ امام الهلال بالامس نستطيع ان نحكم على وجود تغيير جذري في اداء المريخ وطريقة اللعب وكذا التكتيك ؟ بمعنى اخر هل اختلف اداء المريخ عنه في المباريات السابقة للقمة ؟ هل هناك اشياء جديدة حصلت في اداء المريخ ؟ هل طبق لاعبوا المريخ الرسم التكتيكي على ارضية الملعب ؟ هل الطريقة التي يتبعها غارزيتو ظهرت في اداء المريخ واسلوب لعبه الذي شاهدناه بالامس امام الهلال ؟
هل هناك تكتيك معين اتبعه المريخ وكان واضحاً في اسلوب اللاعبين ؟
اذا رجعنا الى اداء المريخ في الموسم الماضي والمواسم الماضية جميعها فاننا نجد بان المريخ كان يلعب بطريقة تقفيل المناطق الدفاعية بقوة واختيار عناصر ذات قوة دفاعية تساهم في اغلاق المرمى تماماً مع وجود محورين ولاعبين وسط او ثلاثة ومهاجمين اثنين او مهاجم واحد في بعض الاحيان حيث يعمل كل لاعب على القيام بدوره في المنطقة التي يلعب فيها وكان المريخ يظهر في اغلب تلك المباريات بمظهر الفريق الذي يميل الى تقفيل اللعب للخصوم ومحاولة تقليل هجومهم عليه مما اغرى العديد من الفرق بمهاجمة المريخ ومحاولة النيل من شباكه وقد نجحت اغلب الفرق في ذلك علماً بان الفريق كان يجد صعوبة كبيرة في الوصول الى شباك الفرق الاخرى سواء ان كانت فرق افريقية او محلية وتلك حقيقة عرفناها تماما عن الاحمر في المواسم الماضية   .
لكن الفرنسي غارزيتو عندما استلم ذمام الامور في المريخ كان يحاول ان يختار العناصر التي يلعب بها على نحو هجومي اي ان يكون لديه لاعبين ذوو نزعة هجومية ويميلون للعب الكرة للمناطق الامامية والتقدم بها نحو مرمى الخصوم للوصول بسرعة الى مرماهم وتهديد المرمى بكرات سواء ان كانت على الاطراف او من العمق ...بمعنى ان هدفه من ذلك هو امرين لا ثالث لهما 
الاول : مهاجمة الخصم من كل النواحي في ارضية الميدان 
الثاني : اجبار الخصم على التواجد في مرماه وتخفيف الضغط على الدفاع اطول مدة ممكنة لحين تحقيق الفوز .
وقلنا بان هذه الخطة يجب ان تمثلها معطيات عديدة اهمها وجود لاعبين يجيدون الحركة الدؤوبة في ارضية الميدان وتتطلب ايضا لياقة على اعلى مستوى وكذلك تتطلب عمليات نزول وطلوع عالية المستوى بالاضافة الى الجماعية في الاداء سواء ان كان في الدفاع او الوسط او الهجوم . أي اللعب ككتلة واحدة وكعناصر متوحدة في سبيل تطبيق المرسوم على ارضية الميدان .
لكن الوصول الى تلك الغاية لن يكون سهلا او بين ليلة وضحاها 
وبالتالي يأتي منطلقنا او تفكيرنا من هذه النقطة تحديدا وذلك في تحليلنا لمباراة القمة بالامس .
فهل شاهدنا ذلك يحدث على ارض الواقع ؟؟ الاجابة تأتي وبدون تردد نعم كان المريخ عند الاستحواذ ينطلق لاعبوه في كل ارجاء الميدان ويهددون مرمى الهلال في عدة مناسبات وكان لاعبوا الهلال يقفون مشدوهين ومنتظرين لما سيفعله المريخ فيهم ولم يستطيعوا مجراته في الكثير من اوقات المباراة حيث تناقل لاعبوا المريخ الكرة في مراحل عديدة وهددوا بها مرمى الهلال بل وصلوا الى شباكه بهدف جميل قلما نشاهده في مباريات القمة ، شاهدنا ذلك بكثرة  ولكن رغم كل ذلك ظهرت مؤشرات أو ملاحظات على اداء المريخ  وقبل ان نوضح هذه الملاحظات علينا القول ان المريخ في مباراة الامس امام الهلال كان ينقل الكرة من مربع الى اخر بصورة سلسلة للغاية مع تقارب لاعبيه ووجود اكثر من لاعب يطلب الكرة فيما لم يكن ذلك متوفرا في المرات السابقة  مثلما فعل المريخ في مباراة الامس امام الهلال .
المريخ لعب مباراة قوية وجادة وفيها اداء طيب وممرحل رغم الهنات والتي من الطبيعي ان تكون حاضرة وبكثرة نسبة لان خطة غارزيتو لم يستوعبها الكثير من اللاعبين حتى الان او انها مازالت في طور التجريب وابداء الملاحظات عليها فلقد وضح ان هناك تحسن كبير في اداء الفريق الى الافضل ولكن ذلك لم يكن متوفرا في كل اوقات المباراة ويرجع السبب في ذلك لان الفريق في بداية الاعداد ويحتاج الى الكثير من الشغل حتى يستطيع اللاعبون فهم المطلوب بصورة كاملة وتطبيقه على ارض الواقع لذا كانت هناك اخطاء عديدة مثل بعض الاخطاء في التمرير والتمركز والبطء وعدم التركيز وهذه اشياء طبيعية من الضروري ظهورها في اداء الفريق في هذه المرحلة من الاعداد  لانه ليس من السهل ان تتم عملية التغيير بين ليلة وضحاها كما ذكرت لكم وليس من الحكمة ان نحكم عليهم لان الموسم لم يبدأ بصورة فعلية وبالتاكيد لو سالوا المدرب عن اداء الفريق فانه سيقول بانه مازال في المراحل التجريبية وانه استفاد جيدا من التجربة والتي وضحت له الكثير من العيوب التي يجب معالجتها في المباريات القادمة وهنا لا اعنى تجريبه للاعبين وخانتهم فقط وانما في الخطة نفسها فهو لتوصيل فكرته للاعبين يحتاج  على اقل تقدير الى انتهاء الدورة الاولى للدوري الممتاز حتى يهضم اللاعبون الفكرة والاسلوب والطريقة ويجيدوها ويستطيعوا ان يلعبوا بها في كل المباريات .
بيد ان الاهم هو ان الفريق اصبح يتحرك لاعبوه بصورة جيدة في ارضية الميدان كما انك عندما تشاهد المريخ تشعر وبكل تاكيد ان الفريق يستطيع ان يحرز هدف في أي لحظة من لحظات المباراة وهذا هو ذات الاحساس الذي كنا نشعر به عندما كان المريخ في اوج عظمته وقوته . لكن تطبيق ذلك والوصول بالفريق الى مراحل متقدمة من النجاحات لن يسهل الوصول اليه الا بعد فترة من الوقت وبالتالي يجب ان نكون واعين لهذه الجزئية وان نعمل على التمهيد للفريق لكي نسهل على اللاعبين فهم الطريقة والعمل بها في المستقبل .
المريخ سادتي كان مختلفا عن المريخ الذي شاهدناه سابقا في كل شئ فهناك حركة دؤوبه وهناك تقدم بالاطراف وفتح للملعب وهناك تواجد لاكثر من لاعب ادى بصورة جيدة في وسط المريخ واهمهم علاء الدين يوسف الذي ابدع في مباراة الامس وقدم واحدة من اجمل مبارياته وهناك سالمون الذي صال وجال وتحرك وهدد مرمى الهلال بكرة راسية اوقفت قلوب الاهلة وكاد ان يحرز بها هدفا جميلا للغاية  وكذلك اوكرا الذي قدم لمسات ساحرة وكان لا يعقد الكرة ووضح انه يلعب بحذر شديد خوفا من الاصابة وتجب الاحتكاك اضافة الى امير كمال الذي ذكرنا بكمال عبدالغني في عنفوان مجده بالاضافة الى تحركات بله جابر في شوط اللعب الاول ونجد له العذر في الشوط الثاني لتدني عامل لياقته البدنية وعدم مشاركته في مباراة كمبالا اثر عليه بالتوقف طيلة تلك الايام بالاضافة الى عوامل اخرى سوف اتحدث عنها باذن الله .
صراحة لا ارغب في خوض تفاصيل التفاصيل لكني ارغب في ايجاد رؤية فنية لما فعله لاعبوا المريخ في ارضية الميدان رؤية عامة وليست خاصة ادخل بها في اختصاصات المدرب لاننا لانعرف ظروف كل اللاعبين فالمدرب هو الوحيد الذي يعرف كل شئ وبالتالي فاننا ناخذ بما فعله في ارضية الميدان وكيف طبقه اللاعبون .بمعنى اخر ناخذ الشكل العام ونترك التقييم الخاص للمدرب وحده فهو الادرى بظروف لاعبيه وذلك مثل ادخال ضفر في الدقائق الاخيرة للمباراة وكذلك عدم اخراج اوكرا رغم قلة عطائه في شوط اللعب الثاني فكل تلك النقاط لا نرغب في الخوض فيها لاننا لا نعرف ظروف اللاعبين وارتباطها بمباراة الامس.
المريخ قدم مباراة جيدة ورائعة وتحرك لاعبوه في كل شبر من الملعب وكان واضحا تفوقهم على الهلال في جانب الانتشار واللعب الممرحل بنقل الكرة بسلاسة وسهولة مع وجود بعض البطء الذي لازم بعض اللاعبين خاصة بكري المدينة في شوط اللعب الأول فهذا اللاعب في رايي انه كان يمكنه التألق في اي مباراة اخرى سوى مباراة الامس التي لعبت امام الهلال فانه لابد ان لا ينس الجميع ان هذا اللاعب كان في يوم من الايام لاعباً للهلال وتربطه علاقة وثيقة بهذا النادي وبالتالي فان تالقه في صفوف المريخ امام الهلال يحتاج الى وقت طويل حتى يستوعبه ويهضمه بصورة تامة فبكري لم يكن سيئاً لكنه ايضا لم يكن كما عادته في الكثير من الاحيان لانه اضاع اكثر من فرصة ثمينة كان يمكنه انهاء المباراة بها ولكن الظروف التي لعب بها بكري مباراة الامس سوف تجعلنا نغض الطرف عن ادائه في هذه المباراة فلقد لعبت هذه الظروف النفسية في ظهور هذا اللاعب بمستوى اقل من مستواه المعروف وهذا شئ طبيعي يعرفه المدرب ويعرفه كل من شاهد المباراة فمستوى اداء بكري المدينة لم يرتق لادائه المتكامل الذي كان يقدمه في المباريات الاخرى والتي لم يكن الهلال طرفا فيها .
لاعبوا المريخ وكعادة الفرق السودانية استكانوا بعد الهدف الجميل الذي احرزه علاء الدين يوسف فلقد اطلق علاء صاروخاً في مرمى مكسيم كاروع ما يكون حقق به هدف التقدم للمريخ بعد عدة تمريرات اخرها من سالمون الذي انزل الكرة على صدره ووضعها برجله لعلاء الدين الذي لم يتوانى في ضربها بقوة الصاروخ لتحلق في سقف المرمى هدف كاجمل ما يكون في مثل هذه المباريات وهذا في حد ذاته جعل جماهير المريخ تسكر في المدرجات وتصفق كثيرا للهدف الجميل .
لكن المريخ تراجع بعد الهدف مباشرة في حين كان يمكنه الارتقاء بالمباراة لمستوى افضل من ذلك لتحسن العامل المعنوي الا ان الفريق استكان بعد الهدف واعطى لاعبوا الهلال فرصة استلام المباراة بخلق مساحات للاعبي الهلال للتقدم فيها وبالتالي سيطر الهلال على الوضع ووجد لاعبوه مساحات واسعة للاستلام والتمرير فيما بينهم علماً بانهم وقبل احراز المريخ للهدف كانوا منكمشين ومتراجعين لحماية مرماهم من تفوق المريخ واستحواذه على الكرة ولكن بعد الهدف اتاح لهم المريخ فرصة الاستلام والتمرير وقلل الضغط عليهم  ليضغطوا على المريخ في محاولة لنيل هدف التعادل حتى انتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف علاء الدين الجميل .


 وفي الشوط الثاني كان اداء المريخ كما هو حيث لم يبادر بالهجوم بكلياته وفضل لاعبوه التواجد في اماكنهم دون تضييق المساحات على لاعبي الهلال لينتج عن ذلك خطا دفاعي في عدم التغطية للاعب الهلال الذي تمكن من ادراك التعادل بهدف مباغت حتى للحارس المتالق دوما جمال سالم .
وبعد ان احرز الهلال هدفه التعادلي بصورة درامية سريعة استعاد المريخ مستواه المعروف وهذا ناتج عن استشعار لاعبوا المريخ للمسئولية فارتفع مرة اخر رتم اداؤهم واسلوب لعبهم ليعود  كما كان ويستحوذ المريخ مرة اخرى على رتم اللقاء زاحفا نحو مرمى الهلال بقوة لتضيع اكثر من فرصة امام مرمى الهلال كانت كفيلة بترجيح الكفة لصالح الفرقة الحمراء لكن الوضع استمر باستحواذ للمريخ ونقل للكرة بصورة جيدة مع التقدم من العمق والاطراف ولكن المشكلة كانت تكمن في عدم التركيز في الثلث الاخير لختام الهجمة حيث لم يكن هناك تركيز في لعب الكرة في داخل الشباك رغم توفر العديد من المخالفات خارج الخط لم يستفد منها الفريق وهذه ايضا تعد من العيوب التي يجب على غارزيتو معالجتها بتحديد لاعب معين لاداء مثل هذه الضربات لتلعب في المرمى بصورة صحيحة.على ان يركز اللاعب على ان تكون الكرة بين الثلاثة خشبات على اقل تقدير.
لقد ذكرنا في البداية ان مدرب المريخ يعتمد اعتماد كلي على الهجوم في نهجه واسلوبه وطريقة لعبه فاننا بالتاكيد لاحظنا ان المريخ كان افضل من الهلال في عمليات الوصول الى المناطق الخطرة طيلة زمن المباراة لكن الهلال وصل الى مرمى المريخ وهدد ايضا مرمى المريخ ويمكننا تفسير ذلك بان اداء المريخ كانت تشوبه بعض الاخطاء مثل عدم الضغط على الخصم عند فقدان الكرة كما ان اللاعب علي جعفر لم يكن مناسباً ان يؤدي هذه المباراة في رايي رغم اني اثرت عدم التحدث في مثل هذه الامور لانها خاضعة تماما لرؤية المدرب ولكن يبدو ان المدرب لم يكن يرغب في لعب هذه المباراة مع الهلال بهدف تحقيق الفوز فقط ولو اراد ذلك لما دفع بعلي جعفر في هذه الخانة لان وجود ضفر او الريح علي كان كافيا لتغطية كاريكا واخرجه عن جو المباراة لكن غارزيتو فضل اراحتهم وتجريب علي جعفر باعتباره سيكون الحل الامثل في المباريات الافريقية القادمة رغم انه بطئ الحركة ولا ينفع ان نضعه مع كاريكا في عمليات التغطية  لان كاريكا لاعب سريع جدا ويمكنه المرور لو جعله يستلم الكرة ويتقدم بها .
وهذه اشياء يجب ان ينتبه لها الجمهور فالمدرب مازال يجرب ولم يثبت حتى الان لاعب اخر مع امير كمال ونفهم من ابقائه على علي جعفر بانه يرغب بالفعل في الدفع به في مباراة عزام التنزاني كاحد الخيارات المطلوبة نسبة لاجادته في الكرات الهوائية لان الافارقة يجيدون اللعب في هذه الناحية بصورة جيدة للغاية وبالتالي لم يكترث المدرب كثيرا وفضل ان يعطي التشكيل الذي دفع به في مباراة الهلال اكبر قدر من الزمن حتى يكتسب لياقة المباريات التنافسية القوية وهذا ايضا احد الاسباب التي جعلت غارزيتو يبقي على بعض اللاعبين في مباراة الامس طيلة الشوطين مثل ابقائه على اوكرا اطول وقت ممكن وكذلك بكري المدينة رغم ضعفه في شوط اللعب الاول لكنه كان يعطي الاحساس لدفاع الهلال بعدم الامان لان بكري لاعب سريع ويستطيع تخليص المباراة في أي وقت .




بالنسبة للسلبيات التي لازمت اداء لاعبي المريخ فلقد كان من اهمها عدم التركيز في النقلة الاخيرة عند خط 18الهلال وعدم التغطية السليمة بالاضافة الى ضعف لياقة بعض اللاعبين .
سؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة .. هل كنا ننتظر من لاعبي المريخ ان يقدموا لنا اداءاً طيباً طيلة شوطي المباراة وبدون اخطاء تحسب عليهم ؟؟ بالطبع لن يكون ذلك حاضراً لان الفريق في مرحلة بناء وتخطيط ويرغب المدرب في تحديد هذه الاخطاء وكشفها لكي يطور من اداء الفريق نحو الافضل لكن الناظر للمباراة بعين فاحصة يلحظ مدى افضلية المريخ في الاداء الجيد فعنصر التفوق على الهلال كان معاشاً وملحوظاً وكل من شاهد اللقاء يشهد بذلك واحساس الجمهور بان المريخ سيحرز هدف في اي لحظة كان حاضراً في هذه المباراة .
اما الهلال فلقد كان واضحاً ان الفريق يحتاج الى الكثير من الامور الفنية حتى يستطيع ان يجاري المريخ في الاداء الذي كان يتبعه ، لان الواضح ان المريخ كان متفوقاً بعدة عوامل اهمها :
1/ امتلاك الكرة 
2/ تهديد المرمى بالفرص السهلة التي وجدها اللاعبون ولم يسجلوا منها
3/ سهولة التمرير والتقدم وفق الخطة المرسومة 
4/ حركة لاعبوا المريخ في الملعب وحصرهم للهلال في مرماه في مناسبات عديدة كانت واضحة ولا تحتاج الى دليل بل ان المريخ كان ينقل الكرة من صائد الى صائد مع مرحلة الكرة من لاعب الى اخر بصورة جيدة للغاية لكن مشكلة الجمهور انه لا يرى الا الاشياء السلبية فقط في الفريق. فالايجابيات كانت عديدة ومن ضمنها التكتيك العالي الذي لعب به المريخ مباراة الامس امام الهلال. 
نقاط من مباراة الامس :
** هدف التعادل للهلال لا اعتبره اتى من جملة تكتيكية او اسلوب متبع لاحراز الاهداف وانما جاء نتيجة للخرمجة داخل الخط ولو لاحظنا ان معظم هجمات الهلال على المريخ لعبت وكانها لم يكن مرتب لها بصورة تكتيكية وكذلك معظم اداء الهلال لم يكن بالصورة المطلوبة رغم ان الفريق سيطر على المباراة فقط بعد ان  احرز المريخ الهدف الاول وترك لاعبوا المريخ الهلال يستحوذ على وسط الملعب بعد ان تراجع المريخ بغية الحفاظ على الهدف .
 ** اطراف المريخ لم تكن بالسوء الذي تحدث به بعض الناس لان مصعب وبله ساهما كثيرا في الطلعات الهجومية وهددا مرمى مكسيم بالكرات الخطرة خاصة مصعب الذي قام بطلعة هجومية وقدم فرصة لعنكبة على طبق من ذهب لقتل المباراة واحراز هدف التقدم لكن عنكبة بعد دخوله مباشرة وتعامل معها عنكبة بصورة خاطئة ولم يترجم الكرة في المرمى وهذا ما يجب ان يفعله مصعب بعد ان يفهم الجميع خطة غارزيتو ويتقنوها علماً بان المحترف غاندي لم يكن يصل الى تلك النقطةالتي وصلها مصعب بجراءته المعهودة في الاختراق والتقدم والعكس بصورة جيدة ، وما يحدث من مصعب عمر من اداء سئ نلاحظه عندما يستلم مصعب الكرة ولا يتقدم اليه احداللاعبين لاعمال المساندة له فنجده يقوم بمخارجة الكرة من رجله مباشرة فمصعب ليست لديه امكانية المراوغة وحماية الكرة لكن محاسنه تتمثل في التقدم والتهديف وتهديد المرمى عندما يتقدم وهذا ما يريده غارزيتو ويرغب فيه فهو يريد ان يستغل مهارات مصعب الامامية في تكثيف الهجمات وقد شاهدنا كيف تقدم مصعب في اكثر من سانحة وشكلت طلعاته خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الهلال عندما عمل الون تو مع راجي وتقدم في اكثر من فرصة .
**  بله جابر كان جيدا في شوط اللعب الاول ولكنه ظل يعكس الكرات امام المرمى بصورة عجيبة كما العادة فالكرات التي يعكسها بله جابر  اما ان تصل الى حارس المرمى او تصل الى المدافعين وفي اجسادهم وهذه اكبر سلبية في اداء هذا اللاعب  لذا على المدرب ان يعمل على اعطاء جرعات لبله جابر في عملية العكسيات وكيفية وزنها في داخل الصندوق لان بله كثير الوصول الى مرمى الخصم بالاطراف وهذه ميزة ينشدها غارزيتو في خطته الهجومية نحو مرمى الخصوم لكن الفنشن عند بله غير موفق تماماً ويمكن معالجة ذلك بالاتفاق مع لاعبي الهجوم بضرورة تواجد مهاجمين على راس القائم والقائم البعيد لترجمة كرات بله المعكوسة لاهداف في مرمى الخصم ** دخول رمضان عجب ساهم كثيرا في تحريك اداء المريخ بعد ان بذل اللاعبون جهدا كبيرا في شوط اللعب الاول .
** عودة تراوري سوف تزيد من قوة المريخ الهجومية ولو كان تراوري موجودا بالامس لتفسح في دفاعات الهلال المتهالكة فبكري وجد فرص كبيرة جدا كان بامكانه قتل المباراة وانهائها بالهدف الثاني بعد فرصة الانفراد التي وجدها في الدقائق الاخيرة .
** تدنت لياقة راجي عبد العاطي بعد ان بذل مجهودا كبيرا في شوط اللعب الثاني وكان راجي احد اللاعبين الذين ساهموا كثيرا في هجمات المريخ رغم انه لم يجد الدعم اللازم من زملائه اللاعبين عند استحواذه على الكرة في كثير من الاحيان.
** جماهير المريخ عليها الصبر على الفريق وعدم اصدار الاحكام الجائرة والمتسرعة على اللاعبين خاصة في مباراة القمة بالامس والتي وضح ان اللاعبين يدخلونها بمفاهيم غير التي تتواجد في اذهان الجماهير او الاعلام فالكل كان يتحدث قبل المباراة عن هزيمة تاريخية للهلال من قبل المريخ لكن الشاهد ان مباريات القمة لا تخضع لمثل هذه التكهنات لانها تاتي مختلفة في كل شئ واكاد اجزم لو ان المريخ لعب مع أي فريق اخر لانتصر عليه باكبر عدد من الاهداف لكن ادائه امام الهلال بالطبع يختلف كلية لان الامور هنا تخضع للقاء الهلال وليس أي فريق اخر وبالتالي يضع اللاعبون في راسهم حماية مرماهم وعدم اتاحة الفرصة للهلال لهزيمتهم كهدف اول بعدها يفكرون في الانتصار لذا كان تعامل لاعبوا المريخ من هذا المنطلق .
** ففي مثل هذه المباريات لا يفكر اللاعبون كثيرا في تنفيذ خطة المدرب بقدر ما يفكرون في عدم الهزيمة من الند التقليدي لذا ياتي الاداء مختلفاً عن الخطة المرسومة وفيه الكثير من الاخطاء التي تحدث وربما يستغرب لها المدرب ويحاول معالجتها مع اللاعبين لكن هذه الاخطاء بالطبع سوف تكون قليلة جدا لو كان المريخ يلعب مع فريق اخر غير الهلال . فخطة غارزيتو كما اسلفنا تعتمد على النواحي الهجومية فيما ينصب تفكير اللاعبين في حماية مرماهم خوفا من الهزيمة امام الهلال بغض النظر عن مستوى الهلال سواء انا كان جيدا او ضعيفاً لانه الند التقليدي والهزيمة امامه تشكل عائق اعلامي وجماهيري ولا يمكن للجماهير تقبلها بسهولة لذا يكون اللاعب المريخي مهموماً ومتوتراً فتقل عنده الناحية العقلية والذهنية لذا ينفرط عقد النظام في الكثير من اوقات المباراة ويستغرب الجمهور لمستوى الفريق في بعض الاحيان في حين انه لو نازل المريخ فريقا اخرا فان لاعبيه سيكون ادؤهم مختلفا وسيحاول اللاعبون تطبيق كلام المدرب لانهم يلعبون براحة وهدوء ونفسيات عادية دون شحن او توتر او ارهاق . لذا على جماهير المريخ ان تعذر اللاعبين في مثل هذه المباريات لكن رغم ذلك اقول بان المريخ قدم مباراة فوق العادة واستطيع ان اؤكد بان المريخ يسير باذن الله نحو الافضل وان القادم والاحلى حتى الان لم يأت وستشاهده جماهير الفريق باذن الله في المستقبل القريب .
خالص ودي لكم   


*

----------


## yassirali66

*ممتاز يانادر
تحليل جميل والله
واتمني صدق مقولتك باننا سنشهد مريخا قادما احلي واجمل
شكرا نادر
وما تنسي ختم المنبر ههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم اخي نادر علي التحليل الشافي الوافي 
واجمل مافي المباراة هو ظهور اكثر من لاعب لاخذ الكرة من الزميل زمان لعيبة المريخ كان بيدسو من الزول العندو الكورة 
بس السؤال المهم يااستاذ لماذا هذا التدني الملحوظ في لياقة بعض اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اتمني الامانة في نقل هذا التحليل 
اي زول داير ينقل ينقل 
بس يكتب منقول من الاستاذ نادر الداني منبر مريخاب اولاين 
ولن نتهاون مع اي شخص يسرق هذا المجهود الجبار
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*رائع كالعاده ياحبيب
اضف الى ذلك ان المباراه كات وديه ولم تكونتيجها ذات اهميه
الحكم على المريخ الان مجحف 
لاول مره نرى مريخا مطمئنا والقادم احلى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*دوماً رائع اخي الاستاذ نادر
يديك الف عافية يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻛﻠﺎﻡ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﺟﻬﺪ ﻣﻘﺪﺭ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻫﻨﺪﺳﻪ
ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﻔﻖ ﻣﻌﺎﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﻪ
ﻭﺍﻣﻴر كﻣﺎﻝ كﻗﻠﺐ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ
ﺍﺷﻂﺐ ﻟﻲ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺩﺍ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺷﻰ
و ﻭﺩﻱ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ
ﺟﻴﺐ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﺭﺑﺎﻃﻪ ﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍﻙ بنتفائل ﻣﻌﺎﻙ
ﻫﻌﻬﻬﻌﻪ
ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ﺑﻠﻪ ﻳتﻂﻮﺭ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع نادر الداني
كنت اتمنى ان تشير لخطا غارزيتو في الدفع باوكرا منذ البداية رغم انه في مرحلة تاهيل
دخول اوكرا في الشوط الثاني كان سيعطي الفريق الدفعة القوية التي كانت ستساعده على حسم المباراة تماما
ايضا عدم اختيار ابراهومة للمباراة قرار سئ جدا وكان يمكن ان يساهم في تطور الأداء في الشوط الثاني بما يملكه من مهارات
                        	*

----------


## ahmedmarekh

*حتى لو خرج المريخ مهزوماً بالامس فإن ما قدمه من عرض يجعلنا سعداء به و يزيدنا اطمئناناًً على ان القادم بدون شك احلى - تحليل جميل يا نادر خالي من اي تعصب بالرغم من ان التحكيم كان قاسياً على المريخ كعاتدته منذ بداية المباراة لم تتعرض له باي إشارة فى هذا التحليل
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكور أخ نادر .... بس أعطينا الهليل دافعا معنويا كبيرا ما كان يحلم به
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا نادر الداني  ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه  علي التحليل  المفصل  الرائع  

شاهدنا المباره  مجموعه من الشباب كان محور الحديث  عن هبوط او تراجع لاعبي المريخ 
 بعد احراز الهدف مباشرة  في حين  كان  يمكن استغلال روعه الهدف واحباط لاعبي الهلال
 بهجوم متواصل  لاحراز هدف ثان  حينها كان يمكن ان  ينال الهلال هزيمه  كبيره  تفرقهم شزر مزر 

اما مستوي بله جابر  فلم يتعدي  30 %  حسب راي  لاخطاء التمرير وعكسياته  التي  عكرت مزاجنا 
نعم هو لاعب سريع  ويصل  لمناطق الهلال لكن  بدون فعاليه لان  عكسياته محبطه حتي لمهاجمي المريخ
ويقلل من حماسهم  .. بله  لم  يلعب  الا  اربع او خمس تمريرات صحيحه .. بله الذي  يلعب بفريق بحجم 
المريخ لفتره تجاوزت 12 عام تقريبا  ولم  يتطور ولم يتعلم كيف يعكس الكرات صراحه هو عاله علي 
ومن اكثر اللاعبين الذين ادو الي تراجع مستوي الفريق طوال السنوات السابقه  ولم يكن له بصمه في 
يوم من الايام  باحدي مباريات المريخ المهمه  .. صرااااااااااااحه بله لاعب ليس بمستوي المريخ ولا بحجمه.

اما مصعب الذي  لايجيد  لا المراوغه ولا الالتحام  في لن ينجح كلاعب طرف  لانه هذه الخانه تتطلب لاعب 
قوي وسريع ومراوغ وهذه الخانه لاتتوفر باللاعب مصعب عمر  .. مصعب يمكن ان ينجح كلاعب وسط  ايسر

فقط  عاب المريخ  طرفي الملعب  ولكن غازريتو يسير بتنفيذ خططه بصوره ممتازه 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مشكور  كتير ، و  نتمنى  مريخ  يهز  الأرض
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مشكور   الاخ  نادر  على  تحليلك    الرائع   واشكرك  على  اﻻشادة   بمستوى  اللاعب  مصعب  عمر
                        	*

----------


## تشافيز الاحمر

*استاذي نادر الداني لك مني خالص الود والاحترام 
منذ نهاية المبارة وانا في شوق لتحليلك المنطقي هذا ......
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*يسﻻم تحليل في قمة الروعة
استاذي نادر
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

* كنت اتمنى هذا التحليل بعد المباراة اكثر شيء بنصف ساعة حتى لانسمع ونقرأ تحليلات تفقع القلب وكلها مبنية على ماضى معشعش فى رؤوس كثير منهم  وخاصة تجاه بلة ومصعب اكثر لاعبى المريخ حركة واكثرهم مواجهة للضغط  ونشكر الأستاذ نادر كثيرا ونسأل الله ان يحفظه لنا محللا بارعا يكفيك عن كل مايكتب ويقال  واتمنى من يريد ان يكتب عن هذه المباراة قراءة هذا التحليل الرائع اولا ومطابقته بالمبارة ثم محاولة ابداء الراي ان كان ذلك مهما    وبإذن الله القادم احلى واحلى فقط الصبر 
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*شكرا الرائع نادر على هذا التحليل الجميل
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكور الصفوة نادر تحليل جميل ومفيد والمريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح نرجوا الصبر فقط من الصفوة.
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*تحليل رائع اخي نادر وحقيقة ان المريخ قدم مباراة كبيرة من كل النواحي ولم يحالفه الحظ
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*تحياتي لكك الاخ الفاضل نادر وضيوفك الكرام  ...... احرص دائمآ علي متابعتك واحسن ما في تحليلك وتشخيصك لمباريات المريخ انك غير منتمي لاي واحدة من التنظيمات والنقابات المنشرة بكثافة في عالمنا المريخي عمومآ وعالم المنتديات بالاخص   ... نقابة كارهي بلة جابر  ونقابة مناهضي مصعب وتنظيم الشكوي الدائمة من الاطراف ... والتنظيم الجديد الذي ينادي باستبدال قلب الدفاع  بالرباطة  وكلها تنظيمات  تعمل بهمة وكثافة انتشارية وصلت للاسف للمدرجات !!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لم تترك لنا شيئا اخى نادر الدانى،
فتحليلك منطقى للحد البعيد،
لكن تظل مشكلة الأطراف هاجسا يؤرق مضجع المريخ،
ولو كان هنالك طرفا واحدا فاعلا لما هاجم الناس الأطراف فى المريخ،
لكن المباراة بالأمس كانت من العمق فى غالبيتها،
وأثبتت نجاح خطط المدرب فى هذا الجانب،
وتم الاطمئنان اليه،
لكن فى حالة ان يفطن المدربون الى ذلك والقيام بسد العمق ،تظهر حينها الحاجة الى الأطراف لتنويع اللعب،
واتمنى من المدرب ان يكون انتبه الى ذلك،
فحاليا لا نملك الا التوليف عن طريق ضفر فى الطرف الأيمن او راجى او الباشا بالرغم من عيوبه الدفاعية،
اما بلة جابر فبالرغم من طلعاته الجيدة الا انه لا زال يعانى من جودة العكسيات التى تحدث الفارق،
اما مصعب عمر والطرف الأيسر فى مشكلة لم تحل منذ ذهاب البرازيلى ليما،
ولم تنجح فيها محاولات التوليف،
واعتقد ان حل تنشيطها يكون بالإبقاء على مصعب عمر للجانب الدفاعى مع تحرير بكرى المدينة فى هذه المنطقة ليعطى الجانب الهجمومى نكهة فى الطرف الأيسر كما كان فى الهلال،
الشيء الاخر الذى أوضحته مباراة الأمس هو السلبية فى تنفيذ الضربات الثابتة خارج المنطقة الخطرة،
فبعد ذهاب غاندي لم يتم تخصيص لاعب بعينه،
وظهر هذا جليا فى المباراة،
فكل الضربات نفذت بطريقة بدائية ومكشوفة للخصم،
وهو ما يجب ان يكون الشغل الشاغل للمدرب فى الحصص التدريبية،،

عموما المباراة تركت بصمة واضحة للمدرب فى بداية المشوار،
وهو ما يحفز على الصبر عليه،
والقادم احلى باذن الله،


تحياتى،،،
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ممتاز يانادر
تحليل جميل والله
واتمني صدق مقولتك باننا سنشهد مريخا قادما احلي واجمل
شكرا نادر
وما تنسي ختم المنبر ههه



تسلم كتير الحبيب ياسر66 وباذن الله يتغير شكل الفريق الى الامام في المستقبل القريب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تسلم اخي نادر علي التحليل الشافي الوافي 
واجمل مافي المباراة هو ظهور اكثر من لاعب لاخذ الكرة من الزميل زمان لعيبة المريخ كان بيدسو من الزول العندو الكورة 
بس السؤال المهم يااستاذ لماذا هذا التدني الملحوظ في لياقة بعض اللاعبين



مشكور الحبيب مرتضى على التعليق الجميل 

بالنسبة لتدني لياقة بعض لاعبي المريخ في مباراة الامس نقول بان اللاعب بله  جابر لم يؤد مباراة كمبالا سيتي فمنذ قدوم المريخ من الدوحة واللاعب لم  يلعب معه في بورتسودان  سوى بعض التمارين لذلك فان لياقة التمارين  تختلف كلية عن لياقة المباريات التنافسية اما ما يخص راجي عبد العاطي فيبدو  ان لكل لاعب ظروف يمر بها وراجي لاعب قوي ويعطي اكثر عندما يكون في كامل  لياقته البدنية لكنه بذل مجهودا كبيرا في شوط اللعب الاول مما جعل طاقته  تنفذ في الشوط الثاني علماً بان اكماله لمباراة الهلال او لعبه لشوطين  كاملين سيفيده كثيراً في استعادة لياقته وسيكون من الافيد للاعبي المريخ  اداء مثل هذه المباريات لان اللاعب يستفيد كل ما كانت لياقته ضعيفة واكمل  مباراة كاملة من شوطين فانه يأتي في المباريات القادمة وقد استعاد كامل  لياقته .
كما أن عمليات التبديل والتجريب التي كان يجريها الفرنسي غارزيتو  لم تعط اللاعبين الفرصة الكاملة لاكتمال لياقتهم البدنية فشوط واحد في كل  مباراة ودية لا يجعل اللاعب في كامل لياقته البدنية وقد قصد غارزيتو ان  يبقى على بعض اللاعبين ويصر على استمرارهم في مباراة الهلال رغم ان لياقتهم  البدنية تدنت الى ادنى مقياس لها وذلك حتى يضعهم في اختبار حقيقي لاكتساب  مزيد من لياقة المباريات التنافسية وهذا هدف لم يفطن له الجمهور ايضا فقد  يستغرب البعض لعدم اجراء تغييرات لبعض اللاعبين رغم تدني لياقتهم البدنية  لكن لو عرف السبب لبطل العجب فالمباراة يدخلها الفرنسي باعتبارها مباراة  تجهيز اللاعبين لمباراة عزام لان غارزيتو يعتقد واعتقاده في محله ان المريخ  لن يواجه فريق اقوى من الهلال في كل الفرق السودانية التي تلعب في الدوري  الممتاز وبالتالي فان مباراة الهلال هي الانسب له لتجهيز لاعبيه وسوف نشاهد  جميعا راجي وبكري وبله جابر بمستويات افضل في المباريات القادمة باذن الله  .
شكرا الرائع مرتضى مع ودي واحترامي يا غالي 
خالص الشكر لكم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اتمني الامانة في نقل هذا التحليل 
اي زول داير ينقل ينقل 
بس يكتب منقول من الاستاذ نادر الداني منبر مريخاب اولاين 
ولن نتهاون مع اي شخص يسرق هذا المجهود الجبار






والله يا مرتضى ما قصرت ابدا 

واشكرك يا غالي على مجهودك الرائع في حماية حقوق المنبر من التغول والسرقة 

وكما عهدناك دوما تكون في الميعاد 

خالص تقديري واحترامي لكم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

رائع كالعاده ياحبيب
اضف الى ذلك ان المباراه كات وديه ولم تكونتيجها ذات اهميه
الحكم على المريخ الان مجحف 
لاول مره نرى مريخا مطمئنا والقادم احلى




الرائع جدا والكاتب الكبير صاحب اللمسات الراقية والمجهود الوافر الهادي 
لك مني كل الود والتقدير 

نتمنى عدم اصدار الاحكام المتسرعة على الفريق وقد اتفقنا جميعا ان نكون يد واحدة من اجل اتاحة الفرصة للمدرب واللاعبين في هذا الموسم ولا نريد ان نكرر اخطاءنا الماضية والتي تمثلت في اقالة جيش جرار من المدربين فان ذلك لا يساعد في ثبات مستوى الفريق ولا يقدمه الى الامام وقد جربنا ذلك واكتوينا بنار التجريب والتبديل واتمنى من كل قلبي ان نكون قد وعينا الدرس تماما في الصبر على الاجهزة الفنية واتاحة الفرصة لها حتى تعمل في اجواء هادئة علما بانه وحتى مباراة الامس لم يمض على ولادة هذا الفريق سوى شهر واحد فقط لذا من العقل ان نتريث كثيرا وليس قليلا من اجل اتاحة الفرص كاملة لهؤلاء اللاعبون من اجل السير بالفريق نحو الافضل باذن الله .

شكرا مريخابي واعتز ومزيد من التقدم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

دوماً رائع اخي الاستاذ نادر
يديك الف عافية يا حبيب



انتم الاروع بمشاركاتكم الثرة وقلمكم الرائع دوما اخي ودالبقعة 

اشكرك بحرارة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*شكرا نادر 
ان شاء الله موعودين بى مريخ يهز الارض بالطول والعرض 
كل المؤشرات تدل على ذلك
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻛﻠﺎﻡ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﺟﻬﺪ ﻣﻘﺪﺭ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻫﻨﺪﺳﻪ
ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﻔﻖ ﻣﻌﺎﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﻪ
ﻭﺍﻣﻴر كﻣﺎﻝ كﻗﻠﺐ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ
ﺍﺷﻂﺐ ﻟﻲ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺩﺍ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺷﻰ
و ﻭﺩﻱ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ
ﺟﻴﺐ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﺭﺑﺎﻃﻪ ﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍﻙ بنتفائل ﻣﻌﺎﻙ
ﻫﻌﻬﻬﻌﻪ
ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ﺑﻠﻪ ﻳتﻂﻮﺭ




الدسكو كيف يا حبيب 

انت يا الدسكو الكلام ده ما قلناه زمان وقت التسجيلات 

مع العلم بانه لا يفيد الان البكاء على اللبن المسكوب 

معاك في كل ماذكرت ولكن لا فائدة من قول ذلك وتكراره في كل وقت 

فبله جابر هو لاعب المريخ الحالي ولا مناص من وجوده في التشكيل الاساسي اذا راى المدرب ذلك 

اعرف رايك هذا وانك ناديت به قبل بداية التسجيلات بل وظللت تنادي بهذا الراي قبل اكثر من اعوام مضت ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 

بله  هو لاعب المريخ الحالي ولا مفر منه وطالما كان المدرب يدفع به فيجب تشجيعه  ونقده باسلوب جميل وجاذب حتى لا يتأثر اللاعب ونفقده في بقية الموسم 

بله لاعب له عيوب ولديه ايضا ايجابيات عديدة ويمكن ان ينصلح حاله لو ارد الله له ذلك 

بله  من اميز اللاعبين في الطرف اليمين ويجيد هذا الوظيفة بصورة جيدة جدا ولكن  لديه بعض السلبيات مثله مثل كل لاعب سوداني لم يلعب ضمن مراحل سنية منذ  الصغر 

وبالتالي من الصعوبة بمكان ان تجد افضل منه لان بله تشبع  بالخبرة الكبيرة في المباريات الافريقية فرغم الاخطاء التي تصاحب اداؤه في  بعض الاحيان الا انه ايضا في احيان كثيرة 

يقدم مباريات كبيرة  واتذكر هدفه الرائع في مرمى النسور والمريخ كان متعادل في ذلك الوقت  والمدرجات تغلي فاذا ببله جابر يلعب فاول خارج خط 18 فيطلق بله صاروخ ارض  جو 

شمال حارس النسور هدف اشعل المدرجات وجعلها تتراقص طربا واكد بانه لاعب لديه موهبة التصويب القوي خارج المنطقة .
بصريح  العبارة بله لا مناص منه وينسجم تماما مع خطة غارزيتو ولن يستغن عنه  الفرنسي لذا انصحك اخي الدسكو بالكف عن نقدك لبله جابر بهذه الطريقة لسببين  اولاً لان طريقتك لا فائدة منها في النقد 

فانت تطالب بشطب بله  جابر وهذا ليس وقتا للمطالبات هذه وثانياً : النقد بهذه الطريقة فيه ضرر  للاعب وبالتالي اذا وصل هذا النقد للجماهير فان اول الماثرين هو اللاعب بله  جابر وبالتالي يصل الضرر الى الفريق .
طبعا لا نحجر على رايك فقل كما شئت ولكن نقول راينا بصراحة حتى لا يتضرر المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مشكور نادر.  تمنيت لو تحدثت لنا عن الإرسال الطويل سمعنا انه قد انتهى لكن أمس شاهدناه بكثرة و خاصة من القون.  معظم ان لم اقل كل الكرات الطويلة انتهت عند لاعبي الهلال.
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*زول عمل كوبي بست لتحليل اخونا نادر في صفحة شفوت المريخ بالفيس بوك من غير حتى اي اشارة للمصدر او الكاتب وده اعتداء صريح على حقوق المنبر واخونا نادر.
نرجو من اﻻخوة اجراء اللازم.
وين الكوماندوز بتاعين المنبر يا زعماء
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم يا زعيم كالعادة نظرة واقعية وفنية بحته نرفع لها القبعات
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم كتير استاذ نادر 
تحليل رائع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله وتبارك الله يا نادر وعينا عليك باردة
تحليل شامل وكامل كملك الله بالعلم وزادك فيه
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

شكرا نادر الداني  ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه  علي التحليل  المفصل  الرائع  

شاهدنا المباره  مجموعه من الشباب كان محور الحديث  عن هبوط او تراجع لاعبي المريخ 
 بعد احراز الهدف مباشرة  في حين  كان  يمكن استغلال روعه الهدف واحباط لاعبي الهلال
 بهجوم متواصل  لاحراز هدف ثان  حينها كان يمكن ان  ينال الهلال هزيمه  كبيره  تفرقهم شزر مزر 

اما مستوي بله جابر  فلم يتعدي  30 %  حسب راي  لاخطاء التمرير وعكسياته  التي  عكرت مزاجنا 
نعم هو لاعب سريع  ويصل  لمناطق الهلال لكن  بدون فعاليه لان  عكسياته محبطه حتي لمهاجمي المريخ
ويقلل من حماسهم  .. بله  لم  يلعب  الا  اربع او خمس تمريرات صحيحه .. بله الذي  يلعب بفريق بحجم 
المريخ لفتره تجاوزت 12 عام تقريبا  ولم  يتطور ولم يتعلم كيف يعكس الكرات صراحه هو عاله علي 
ومن اكثر اللاعبين الذين ادو الي تراجع مستوي الفريق طوال السنوات السابقه  ولم يكن له بصمه في 
يوم من الايام  باحدي مباريات المريخ المهمه  .. صرااااااااااااحه بله لاعب ليس بمستوي المريخ ولا بحجمه.

اما مصعب الذي  لايجيد  لا المراوغه ولا الالتحام  في لن ينجح كلاعب طرف  لانه هذه الخانه تتطلب لاعب 
قوي وسريع ومراوغ وهذه الخانه لاتتوفر باللاعب مصعب عمر  .. مصعب يمكن ان ينجح كلاعب وسط  ايسر

فقط  عاب المريخ  طرفي الملعب  ولكن غازريتو يسير بتنفيذ خططه بصوره ممتازه 



يل زول بله دا انا زاتي شاميهو

بس في المريخ ما عمل 12 سنه
صعبتها
بالكتير يكون سته سبعه سنه
هعهعهعع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شكرا الرائع نادر الداني
كنت اتمنى ان تشير لخطا غارزيتو في الدفع باوكرا منذ البداية رغم انه في مرحلة تاهيل
دخول اوكرا في الشوط الثاني كان سيعطي الفريق الدفعة القوية التي كانت ستساعده على حسم المباراة تماما
ايضا عدم اختيار ابراهومة للمباراة قرار سئ جدا وكان يمكن ان يساهم في تطور الأداء في الشوط الثاني بما يملكه من مهارات



الحبيب كسلاوي مرحب بيك كتير ودمت ياغالي 

مسالة دخول اكرا منذ البداية او في الشوط الثاني مرجعها للمدرب بطبيعة الحال فهو الادرى اكثر من اي شخص اخر بمثل هذه الامور 

ولكن لا مانع من وضع افتراضيات او احتمالات لتقليب جميع الآراء ومن ثم النظر كيف سيكون الوضع حسب الاحتمالات التي امامنا 

وافتراضنا الاول هو ان الفرنسي غارزيتو دفع باللاعب اوكرا منذ البداية لانه يرغب وبشدة في تهيئة اللاعب وتجهيزه لمباراة عزام وانه 

يعتبر اوكرا عضو اساسي في تشكيلته لهذه المباراة فغارزيتو يرى بان مباراة القمة تعتبر فرصة عظيمة لتجريب اوكرا لانه سوف يلعب تحت 

ضغط شديد لارتفاع مستوى المباراة وبالتالي هو يرغب في رؤية تصرف اوكرا وكيف يتعامل مع لاعبي الهلال باعتبار ان المباراة ذات رتم عالي 

من النواحي الفنية وفي ذات الوقت فان ظهور اوكرا منذ الدقائق الاولى له وقع نفسي طيب على روح اللاعب حيث يشعر اللاعب بانه قد اكتمل شفاؤه تماما 

اذا ما قدر له اجتياز التجربة بنجاح في مباراة كمباراة القمة لانها مباراة جماهيرية ومهمة للغاية .

هذا افتراض اول 

الافتراض الثاني وهو ما ذكرته انت اخي كسلاوي بابقاء اوكرا في الاحتياطي والدفع به في شوط اللعب الثاني كورقة رابحة للفريق 

اقول بان بقاء اوكرا في الاحتياطي ودخوله كورقة رابحة لحسم المباراة لم يكن سيحقق للمدرب غارزيتو هدفه بتاهيل اللاعب ورفع معدل لياقته البدنية 

بالاضافة الى ان العامل النفسي له دور كذلك فدخول اللاعب في الشوط الثاني لاحداث تغيير في سير المباراة للاحسن كان سيجعل اللاعب تحت ضغط كبير 

بضرورة ان يظهر بمستوى ممتاز من اجل تحقيق ذلك فهناك فرق بين ان تدفع بلاعب مع المجموعة منذ الوهلة الاولى للعب مع زملائه بجماعية لتحقيق الهدف المنشود وبين ان تدفع بلاعب في الشوط الثاني وتطلب منه تعديل او تغيير مجريات المباراة وحسم النتيجة فانك بذلك تلقي على كاهله مسئولية يمكنه ان يفشل في تحقيقها لانه لم يتأهل بعد لحملها وهو لم يكن في كامل لياقته البدنية والمهارية والنفسية وبالتالي انت ترمي به الى النار وربما يفشل وبذلك تكون قد ساهمت بصورة غير مباشرة في عودة اللاعب لمربع الاحباط في اللعب مع الفريق وتحقيق انجاز معه او لمواصلة نشاطه مع الفريق بصورة صحيحة .
ولكن في ذات السياق يمكن ان يكون اللاعب محظوظ وينجح عند دخوله الشوط الثاني بيد ان المدرب لم يفكر في ذلك للظروف التي شرحتها لك اعلاه .

ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت الفكرة لك اخي كسلاوي 

اشكر مرورك الراقي دوما على البوست .

وعلى فكره غارزيتو اعجبني جدا عندما دفع باوكرا منذ شوط اللعب الاول ولو لم يفعل ذلك لقلت بانه لا يجيد فهم لاعبيه ومعرفة الجوانب النفسية للاعبين .
                        	*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*مشكوووور علي التحليل الراااائع 
يديك العافيه يا أستاذ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*









ايضا عدم اختيار ابراهومة للمباراة قرار سئ جدا وكان يمكن ان يساهم في تطور الأداء في الشوط الثاني بما يملكه من مهارات







اختيار اللاعب ابراهومة لمباراة القمة قرار ايضا بيد المدرب وله ابعاد واهداف ولو كان ابراهومة مفيدا للفريق في مباراة عزام التنزاني لما توانى غارزيتو ولو لوهلة واحدة من الدفع به في لقاء القمة 

ابراهومة شبل يافع ويرجى منه الكثير لكن هذا رايي ورايك اخي كسلاوي ونحن لسنا مكان المدرب وفي موقعه ولو كنت في مكان المدرب لما اعطيت ابراهومة الفرصة لان هناك اكثر من لاعب يفوقه خبرة وتمرس في مثل هذه المباريات لا تنس ان هناك الباشا وكوفي وعنكبة وضفر والريح فهؤلاء جميعاً يجلسون على دكة البدلاء في انتظار الفرصة وهم كما تعلم لاعبون متمرسون واصحاب خبرة كبيرة في الفريق وغارزيتو يعتمد عليهم كثيرا لتجهيزهم للبطولة الافريقية اما ابراهومة فيمكن اعطاؤه الفرصة في اي وقت اخر (في مباريات الممتاز مثلاً ) .
تبادرالى ذهني انك ستسال لماذا اعطى غارزيتو الفرصة لابراهومة في مباراة شالكة علما بان ابراهومة نجح في اجتياز التجربة وساهم في هدف التعادل عندما مرر لعنكبة تمريرة الهدف الثاني وردي اليك ان هذه المباراة اتاح فيها غارزيتو العديد من الفرص للاعبين وكانت مباراة ودية الغرض منها تجريب كل اللاعبين ليقف على مستوياتهم وليس معنى ان ابراهومة نجح فيها بانه سينجح في بقية المباريات .

احاول التفكير ووضع نفسي مكان غارزيتو فانا ابحث عن تجويد الاداء وافهام اللاعبين للخطة التي ساخوض بها البطولة الافريقية وبالتالي فان اعتمادي على اللاعبين اصحاب الخبرة والتمرس سيكون له الاولوية في الاختيار .
هذا راي شخصي اخي كسلاوي مع خالص ودي لكم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedmarekh
					

حتى لو خرج المريخ مهزوماً بالامس فإن ما قدمه من عرض يجعلنا سعداء به و يزيدنا اطمئناناًً على ان القادم بدون شك احلى - تحليل جميل يا نادر خالي من اي تعصب بالرغم من ان التحكيم كان قاسياً على المريخ كعاتدته منذ بداية المباراة لم تتعرض له باي إشارة فى هذا التحليل



كلام جميل وينم عن فهم عميق اخي احمد

بالنسبة للتحكيم فانه لم يتغير المفهوم عن لقاءات القمة والتي لا يرض فيها اي طرف بالتحكيم مهما كان الحكم عادلاً او جائراً لكن الفريق الذي ينصرف اداؤه للعب الكرة هو الذي يفوز في النهاية فان لم يفز بالنتيجة فانه يفوز بالاداء الجميل .
التحكيم في مباراة القمة كان ظالما بالنسبة للمريخ وقد شاهدنا ذلك عندما عكس الحكم العديد من الحالات ضد لاعبي المريخ وهذه ليست المرة الاولى التي يفعل التحكيم فيها ذلك فلقد تكررت مثل هذه الامور كثيرا مع المريخ وتقريبا في كل مبارياته مع الهلال ويمكننا القول بان حلها يكمن في تجويد الاداء واللعب بقوة لاحراز الاهداف لان الالتفات للتحكيم اثناء سير المباراة سيكون ضرره اكبر من نفعه وعلى اعلام المريخ تبني هذه المشكلة بالاضافة الى مجلس الادارة .
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اخونا نادر لك كل الشكر والاحترام على التحليل الواقعى ويبدو فى الذهن عدة ملاحظات نرجو المشاركة فيها بالاجابة او التحليل :
1- يجب ان نعلم بأن المدرب غارزينو قد وجد هذا الفريق بالشكل الذى نراه ولم يساهم فى اخنيار اى عنصر فيه مما يجعلنا نقول كيف يكون الحال لو ترك له  امر اختيار العناصر التى يرغب فيها 
2- نصريح المدرب اليوم عن بله جابر يؤكد بأنه ادى المطلوب منه فى هذه المباراة وفق رؤية المدرب والتى اعتقد انه كان لا يعتمد عليه فى الهجوم من ناحية الرواق الذى يشغله بل يبدو بانه كان يتأخر بأمر المدرب لمتابعة لاعبو الهلال الذين يمتازون بالسرعة الكبيرة وتلاحظ ذلك فى تحركات بشة وكاريكا النى قصد منها اشغال بلة ومصعب عن التقدم وبذلك لم يتقدم بلة او تقدم بحذر شديد ادى الى ارتباكه فى كثير من الاحيان لانشغاله بالعودة السريعة الى الرواق الذى يشغله مما ادى الى تشتيت ذهنه وعدم اجادته فى العكسيات
3- كيف نعتمد على لاعب فى منطقة  قلب الدفاع يستخلص الكرة او يتخلص من الكرة بالتشتيت واقصد بذلك على جعفر وما هى الطريقة الانثل لترقية طريقة لعبه فى هذه المنطقة الحساسة 
4- الا تتفق معى بان حارس مرمى المريخ يلعب بثقة زائدة عن الحد ( وليس فى كل مرة تسلم الجرة كما يقول اهل الشام )
5- هل تتفق معى بأن غارزيتو مدرب قدير ومجيد فى عمله لكن ينقصه فقط من يقدم له المعلومات الصحيحة عن كل لاعب فى المريخ او لاعب مرصود للعب فى المريخ 
6- ارجو ان نوضح لنا فى هذا التحليل الجميل اذا امكن درجات كل لاعب فى هذه المباراة من الفريقيين ( من 10 )
   وتقبل جل تقديرى واحنرامى
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الدسكو كيف يا حبيب 

انت يا الدسكو الكلام ده ما قلناه زمان وقت التسجيلات 

مع العلم بانه لا يفيد الان البكاء على اللبن المسكوب 

معاك في كل ماذكرت ولكن لا فائدة من قول ذلك وتكراره في كل وقت 

فبله جابر هو لاعب المريخ الحالي ولا مناص من وجوده في التشكيل الاساسي اذا راى المدرب ذلك 

اعرف رايك هذا وانك ناديت به قبل بداية التسجيلات بل وظللت تنادي بهذا الراي قبل اكثر من اعوام مضت ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 

بله  هو لاعب المريخ الحالي ولا مفر منه وطالما كان المدرب يدفع به فيجب تشجيعه  ونقده باسلوب جميل وجاذب حتى لا يتأثر اللاعب ونفقده في بقية الموسم 

بله لاعب له عيوب ولديه ايضا ايجابيات عديدة ويمكن ان ينصلح حاله لو ارد الله له ذلك 

بله  من اميز اللاعبين في الطرف اليمين ويجيد هذا الوظيفة بصورة جيدة جدا ولكن  لديه بعض السلبيات مثله مثل كل لاعب سوداني لم يلعب ضمن مراحل سنية منذ  الصغر 

وبالتالي من الصعوبة بمكان ان تجد افضل منه لان بله تشبع  بالخبرة الكبيرة في المباريات الافريقية فرغم الاخطاء التي تصاحب اداؤه في  بعض الاحيان الا انه ايضا في احيان كثيرة 

يقدم مباريات كبيرة  واتذكر هدفه الرائع في مرمى النسور والمريخ كان متعادل في ذلك الوقت  والمدرجات تغلي فاذا ببله جابر يلعب فاول خارج خط 18 فيطلق بله صاروخ ارض  جو 

شمال حارس النسور هدف اشعل المدرجات وجعلها تتراقص طربا واكد بانه لاعب لديه موهبة التصويب القوي خارج المنطقة .
بصريح  العبارة بله لا مناص منه وينسجم تماما مع خطة غارزيتو ولن يستغن عنه  الفرنسي لذا انصحك اخي الدسكو بالكف عن نقدك لبله جابر بهذه الطريقة لسببين  اولاً لان طريقتك لا فائدة منها في النقد 

فانت تطالب بشطب بله  جابر وهذا ليس وقتا للمطالبات هذه وثانياً : النقد بهذه الطريقة فيه ضرر  للاعب وبالتالي اذا وصل هذا النقد للجماهير فان اول الماثرين هو اللاعب بله  جابر وبالتالي يصل الضرر الى الفريق .
طبعا لا نحجر على رايك فقل كما شئت ولكن نقول راينا بصراحة حتى لا يتضرر المريخ .



ما عاوز اخش في جدل معاك
احترم وجهة نظرك
لكن الدعم السلبي يضر بالمريخ ماديا وفنيا
ما فاائددة لاعب عيوبه اكثر من ايجابياته و لو تشبع باللعب لمده طويله مع
الفريق ولا اقول الخبره لانهناك فرق بين اللعب
او الوجود في كشف النادي لفتره طويله وما بين الخبره الايجابيه
بله مثله مثل سعيد السعودي
اذا غادر بكره لن يشعر به احد كما حدث لسعيد
بالعكس ستتحسن الامور للافضل كما الحال الان
مقارنه بزمن سعيد السعودي
كلاهم مكث فتره طويله بالكشف ولكن لم يتطور
ايمن سعيد مثلا لمن يلعب طرف محل بله يكون الحال افضل
الباشا في الطرف افضل من بله
رمضان لعب كورتين واجاد فانسانا بله
حتى ضفر لمن يلعب طرف بكون مكسب كبير
لمن نشجع اللاعب و هو ضعيف فنيا خلال الموسم
ويكون اساسي لمن يجي فك التسجيلات
حا تقول لا والله كيف يشطب من هو اساسي او احتياطي حتى
ويقعد من لا يلعب في 16 حتى
السيناريو دا قعد بيهو سعيد 12 سنه
وهسه بله عمل بيهو 9 سنه
والساقيه مستمره
الكوره ما فيها مجامله ولا طبطبه
كعب في الكوره تشوف محل انت كويس وين
فنان
عازف
محاسب
استاذ
مهندس 
شوف محل بتبدع وين


اكرر الدعم السلبي يضر بالنادي فنيا وماديا
كل الود
والاختلاف لا يفسد لللمريخ قضيه
احترامي
:)
                        	*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ما عاوز اخش في جدل معاك
احترم وجهة نظرك
لكن الدعم السلبي يضر بالمريخ ماديا وفنيا
ما فاائددة لاعب عيوبه اكثر من ايجابياته و لو تشبع باللعب لمده طويله مع
الفريق ولا اقول الخبره لانهناك فرق بين اللعب
او الوجود في كشف النادي لفتره طويله وما بين الخبره الايجابيه
بله مثله مثل سعيد السعودي
اذا غادر بكره لن يشعر به احد كما حدث لسعيد
بالعكس ستتحسن الامور للافضل كما الحال الان
مقارنه بزمن سعيد السعودي
كلاهم مكث فتره طويله بالكشف ولكن لم يتطور
ايمن سعيد مثلا لمن يلعب طرف محل بله يكون الحال افضل
الباشا في الطرف افضل من بله
رمضان لعب كورتين واجاد فانسانا بله
حتى ضفر لمن يلعب طرف بكون مكسب كبير
لمن نشجع اللاعب و هو ضعيف فنيا خلال الموسم
ويكون اساسي لمن يجي فك التسجيلات
حا تقول لا والله كيف يشطب من هو اساسي او احتياطي حتى
ويقعد من لا يلعب في 16 حتى
السيناريو دا قعد بيهو سعيد 12 سنه
وهسه بله عمل بيهو 9 سنه
والساقيه مستمره
الكوره ما فيها مجامله ولا طبطبه
كعب في الكوره تشوف محل انت كويس وين
فنان
عازف
محاسب
استاذ
مهندس 
شوف محل بتبدع وين


اكرر الدعم السلبي يضر بالنادي فنيا وماديا
كل الود
والاختلاف لا يفسد لللمريخ قضيه
احترامي
:)



لا انت شايف انو في المدرجات والمنتديات ننبذ بله 
الغريبه بله فعلا كان كعب لكن بله افضل طرف يمين في البلد ومهاري عكسياته تحسنت كثيرا جدا وان كانت غير جيده في مباراة القمة 
غايتو راي نحترمو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستيفن وورغو
					

لا انت شايف انو في المدرجات والمنتديات ننبذ بله 
الغريبه بله فعلا كان كعب لكن بله افضل طرف يمين في البلد ومهاري عكسياته تحسنت كثيرا جدا وان كانت غير جيده في مباراة القمة 
غايتو راي نحترمو




ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻃﺮﻑ ﻳﻤﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻆﺮﻙ 
ﻭﺑﻋﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﻧﺒﺬ
ﺣﺼﻞ ﺷﻐﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﻜﻮ ﻧﺒﺬ ﻟﺎﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺘﺪﻯ
ﺍﺑﺪﺍ
ﺍﻟﺪﺳﻜﻮ ﺑﻴﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺑﺲ
ﻛﻞ ﻣﻔﺮﺩﺍﺗﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ
ﻫﻞ ﻟﻤﻦ ﺍﻗﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﻛﻮﺭﺗﻚ ﺣﺒﻪ 
ﺩﺍ ﻧﺒﺬ
ﻣﺎ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*مﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﺘﻠﺖ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺳﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﺩﺭ
ﻣﺎ ﺗﺸﺘﻐﻞ ﺑﻜﻠﺎﻣﻲ ﺩﺍ
ﺍﺻﻠﻮ ﺍﺧﻮﻙ ﺟﺎﻳﻄ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻳﻪ ﺳﺎﻱ
مﻋﺯﺭﻩ
:)
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 243‏ياسر ابكر عيسى,‏comndan,‏محمد حسين سيد عثمان,‏ياسر جبرالله,‏Musab Wadshendi,‏Telal35,‏Nadir Hassan,‏ود البقعة,‏mohammed_h_o,‏الأبيض ضميرك,‏انور عبدون,‏ودالعقيد,‏محمد نصر باشا,‏osa sinnar,‏Mohamed Mirghani,‏مريخابي صميم,‏بلياردو,‏ود البشير,‏almondo,‏زول رايق,‏abdoun,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏مروان احمد,‏wadalhaja,‏سيف نمر,‏kartoub,‏ابومهند,‏المريخ والتاريخ,‏الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,‏عبدالله صديق,‏Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,‏جكنون,‏ابو بكري الفاتح,‏عقرب المدينة,‏ايمن الطاهر,‏عادل الناصر,‏كاتنقا,‏alamal,‏نور الخطيب,‏mohammed osman akasha,‏خالد عبدالغني,‏ود من الله,‏نعيم عجيمي,‏محمد طارق,‏الجراح,‏BADOR,‏تشافيز الاحمر,‏mohammedsalim70,‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى,‏البركان الهادئ,‏سوباوى,‏ابولين,‏ابوسامى,‏ود عثمان,‏شرقاوي,‏مبارك علي حسين,‏عمر محمد الصادق,‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,‏المكاجر,‏محمد سلماوي,‏بكري الشفت,‏برعى القانون,‏فيصل خميدان,‏mohamed mamoun,‏بحاري,‏كروبين,‏اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون,‏احمد ابكر,‏ود شندي12,‏مريخ الأمة,‏سيف الدين عمر عثمان,‏ود الحلة,‏علي سنجة,‏الهادي الباشا,‏eabuali,‏فرناندو بيانو,‏محمد حسن جلوال,‏hani222,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏صخر,‏الدرديري الجيلي الدرديري,‏ودالامام,‏مريخي موقد نار,‏aladin73,‏عمر العمر,‏magdi mahmoud,‏hamada7777,‏alastaz,‏مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,‏محمد احمد حسن,‏اينرامو,‏عزالدين كواب,‏ابو تولا,‏مريخي للابد,‏monzir ana,‏متوكل عبدالله مختار,‏عجب ميدوب,‏m3bdo,‏ابو رامي,‏jafaros,‏عباس عطية,‏مانديلا-89,‏هجو الأقرع,‏عزو قاسم,‏محمد فوراوى,‏sonstar,‏العماري,‏بدوي الشريف,‏مجنون,‏وليد شقرور,‏shkoko,‏حمزه احمد الماحى,‏طارق عثمان,‏ASHOSHA,‏محمد خيرى,‏habashi,‏عصام طه,‏محمد حسن حامد,‏احمد سليمان احمد,‏aymon7,‏azzreem,‏جلال الزبير,‏دولي,‏good-man,‏هيثم مبارك,‏waleed salih,‏صديق بلول,‏عشم باكر,‏العنيد الكبير,‏mageed,‏الجوي العالمي,‏الامير,‏ودالطاهر,‏merrikhalsudan,‏كدكول,‏Nazeer,‏ابو ادريس,‏امجد مريخ,‏امير حسن,‏fadlallh alser,‏mosa2000,‏Bakumba,‏النزير,‏محمد عبده,‏جزراوي و افتخر,‏خال عمر,‏najma,‏سمير عبدون,‏علاء الدين حمزة,‏mohanur,‏abouzr,‏د.ابوبكر,‏ابو دعاء,‏tolowss,‏الســـكاب,‏محمد كمال عمران,‏الحافظ محمدصالح,‏مغربي,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏سلفاب عمر,‏majdi,‏معتصم الصايم,‏ودحمدون,‏سيف الاسلام,‏m.cola,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏ابن ادريس,‏ابواسراء,‏diaamahi,‏احمر اللون,‏مريخابي مووووت,‏السهم الاحمر,‏nawaf,‏استرلينى,‏خالد محمد الحسن علي,‏kramahmad,‏ezzeo,‏عبدالمحسن,‏Yousif alhadi,‏فوزي سدر,‏فراس الشفيع,‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين,‏kampbell,‏بله بلال,‏ابوعبودى الصغير,‏Mohamed Eisa,‏ezoo2t,‏عصام احمد ابراهيم,‏مامون,‏احمد البدوي حائل,‏ود الباقر,‏مريخ المدينة,‏باجيو,‏ود المايقوما,‏سمير كرمة,‏قدوره الاصلي,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏Muhammed,‏ayman akoud,‏MOHAMMED_MS128,‏alenani,‏صديق,‏asimayis,‏الحوشابي,‏Gurashi ALkhidir,‏ابو بوش,‏maxx48,‏سودان المريخ,‏alreesha,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏hass6666,‏امبدويات,‏Kamal Satti,‏yassirali66,‏مريخابى واعتز,‏ود الرياض,‏احمد محمد عوض,‏red_yellow,‏nouriomer,‏ابو همام,‏RED PLANET,‏dawzna,‏مرتضي دياب,‏طارق حامد,‏أبو ريم,‏ياسر عمر,‏نادرالداني,‏الدسكو,‏آدم البزعى,‏حبيب العجب,‏mohammed saif,‏يوسف محمد,‏Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,‏مصطفى منصور,‏Jimmy_Doe,‏jamal85,‏omer altahir,‏الجرافى كومر,‏mozamel1,‏ود الجزيرة,‏Shamsan,‏عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,‏ahmedmarekh
*

----------


## ahmedmarekh

*أتفق معك اخي نادر بأن الأداء الجيد و إحراز الاهداف الصحيحة لا يترك مجال لظلم الحكام و لكن الظلم الواضح قد يولد غضباً و إحباطاً لدى اللاعبين و قد يؤثر ذلك على أدائهم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

مشكور أخ نادر .... بس أعطينا الهليل دافعا معنويا كبيرا ما كان يحلم به



شكرا الرائع عزو 

التجربة جيدة جدا وباعتبار ان الفريقين في بداية الاعداد 

واذا كان اعطيناهم دافع معنوي لانهم تعادلو معنا فان الهلال لن تقوم له قائمة في هذا الموسم 

الهلال غير جلده تماما ويحتاج الى موسم اخر بذات العناصر حتى يستطيع ان يتقدم في البطولات 

المباراة كانت تجربة جيدة للفريقين والمريخ هو المستفيد اكثر من الهلال لانه لعب مباراة كبيرة امامه 

اشكرك يا غالي على المرور الجميل
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تسلم اخي نادر علي التحليل الشافي الوافي 
واجمل مافي المباراة هو ظهور اكثر من لاعب لاخذ الكرة من الزميل زمان لعيبة المريخ كان بيدسو من الزول العندو الكورة 
بس السؤال المهم يااستاذ لماذا هذا التدني الملحوظ في لياقة بعض اللاعبين




2222222222222222222222222
التدني يعود لكثرة الاسفار وعدم الراحة بعد الحصص التدريبية بوقت كاف وهذا نتيجة السفر من قطر للخرطوم لبورسودان مباراة دوليةوالعودة الى الخرطوم ماباراة ديربي
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

شكرا نادر الداني  ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه  علي التحليل  المفصل  الرائع  

شاهدنا المباره  مجموعه من الشباب كان محور الحديث  عن هبوط او تراجع لاعبي المريخ 
 بعد احراز الهدف مباشرة  في حين  كان  يمكن استغلال روعه الهدف واحباط لاعبي الهلال
 بهجوم متواصل  لاحراز هدف ثان  حينها كان يمكن ان  ينال الهلال هزيمه  كبيره  تفرقهم شزر مزر 

اما مستوي بله جابر  فلم يتعدي  30 %  حسب راي  لاخطاء التمرير وعكسياته  التي  عكرت مزاجنا 
نعم هو لاعب سريع  ويصل  لمناطق الهلال لكن  بدون فعاليه لان  عكسياته محبطه حتي لمهاجمي المريخ
ويقلل من حماسهم  .. بله  لم  يلعب  الا  اربع او خمس تمريرات صحيحه .. بله الذي  يلعب بفريق بحجم 
المريخ لفتره تجاوزت 12 عام تقريبا  ولم  يتطور ولم يتعلم كيف يعكس الكرات صراحه هو عاله علي 
ومن اكثر اللاعبين الذين ادو الي تراجع مستوي الفريق طوال السنوات السابقه  ولم يكن له بصمه في 
يوم من الايام  باحدي مباريات المريخ المهمه  .. صرااااااااااااحه بله لاعب ليس بمستوي المريخ ولا بحجمه.

اما مصعب الذي  لايجيد  لا المراوغه ولا الالتحام  في لن ينجح كلاعب طرف  لانه هذه الخانه تتطلب لاعب 
قوي وسريع ومراوغ وهذه الخانه لاتتوفر باللاعب مصعب عمر  .. مصعب يمكن ان ينجح كلاعب وسط  ايسر

فقط  عاب المريخ  طرفي الملعب  ولكن غازريتو يسير بتنفيذ خططه بصوره ممتازه 



شكرا كثيرا اخي محمد سيف على التعليق الجميل والراقي 

بله جابر ومصعب عمر تعرضا الى نقد عنيف من خلال مدرجات المنتديات 

لا ارغب صراحة في تحميل اللاعبين مسئولية اخفاق المريخ في هذه المباراة 

لان المريخ لم يخفق اصلا ولم يعمل الجهاز الفني للمريخ على الدفع بهما الا عندما تاكد له بانهما الاصلح والاجدر من غيرهما

غارزيتو لا ياخذ براي احد وهو مدرب عارف شغله كويس جدا 

يدير المبارايات بنجاح ويسير في تطبيق الخطة من الاحسن الى الافضل 

المريخ كان مظهره جيدا في هذه المباراة وهذا ما يهمنا في هذه الجزئية 

اعتقد بان اللاعبين طبقوا الخطة بنسبة 70% وهذه نسبة كبيرة قياسا بفترة المعسكر والمباريات الودية التي لعبت فيه 

الجمهور السوداني تعود ان ينتقد من يخفق وفي حال تالق من اخفق بالامس فان الجمهور يمدحه بشدة وهكذا دوما الجمهو السوداني 
يحكم بالعاطفة وهناك اشياء تحدث في معسكر اللاعبين لا ندر عنها شئ وهناك ظروف خاصة ايضا تحدث لهم وامور يجب ان نضعها في الحسبان 
فالمدرب هو الادرى باللاعبين وكذلك دائرة الكرة .
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

شكرا نادر الداني  ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه  علي التحليل  المفصل  الرائع  

شاهدنا المباره  مجموعه من الشباب كان محور الحديث  عن هبوط او تراجع لاعبي المريخ 
 بعد احراز الهدف مباشرة  في حين  كان  يمكن استغلال روعه الهدف واحباط لاعبي الهلال
 بهجوم متواصل  لاحراز هدف ثان  حينها كان يمكن ان  ينال الهلال هزيمه  كبيره  تفرقهم شزر مزر 

اما مستوي بله جابر  فلم يتعدي  30 %  حسب راي  لاخطاء التمرير وعكسياته  التي  عكرت مزاجنا 
نعم هو لاعب سريع  ويصل  لمناطق الهلال لكن  بدون فعاليه لان  عكسياته محبطه حتي لمهاجمي المريخ
ويقلل من حماسهم  .. بله  لم  يلعب  الا  اربع او خمس تمريرات صحيحه .. بله الذي  يلعب بفريق بحجم 
المريخ لفتره تجاوزت 12 عام تقريبا  ولم  يتطور ولم يتعلم كيف يعكس الكرات صراحه هو عاله علي 
ومن اكثر اللاعبين الذين ادو الي تراجع مستوي الفريق طوال السنوات السابقه  ولم يكن له بصمه في 
يوم من الايام  باحدي مباريات المريخ المهمه  .. صرااااااااااااحه بله لاعب ليس بمستوي المريخ ولا بحجمه.

اما مصعب الذي  لايجيد  لا المراوغه ولا الالتحام  في لن ينجح كلاعب طرف  لانه هذه الخانه تتطلب لاعب 
قوي وسريع ومراوغ وهذه الخانه لاتتوفر باللاعب مصعب عمر  .. مصعب يمكن ان ينجح كلاعب وسط  ايسر

فقط  عاب المريخ  طرفي الملعب  ولكن غازريتو يسير بتنفيذ خططه بصوره ممتازه 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

شكرا نادر الداني  ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه  علي التحليل  المفصل  الرائع  

شاهدنا المباره  مجموعه من الشباب كان محور الحديث  عن هبوط او تراجع لاعبي المريخ 
 بعد احراز الهدف مباشرة  في حين  كان  يمكن استغلال روعه الهدف واحباط لاعبي الهلال
 بهجوم متواصل  لاحراز هدف ثان  حينها كان يمكن ان  ينال الهلال هزيمه  كبيره  تفرقهم شزر مزر 

اما مستوي بله جابر  فلم يتعدي  30 %  حسب راي  لاخطاء التمرير وعكسياته  التي  عكرت مزاجنا 
نعم هو لاعب سريع  ويصل  لمناطق الهلال لكن  بدون فعاليه لان  عكسياته محبطه حتي لمهاجمي المريخ
ويقلل من حماسهم  .. بله  لم  يلعب  الا  اربع او خمس تمريرات صحيحه .. بله الذي  يلعب بفريق بحجم 
المريخ لفتره تجاوزت 12 عام تقريبا  ولم  يتطور ولم يتعلم كيف يعكس الكرات صراحه هو عاله علي 
ومن اكثر اللاعبين الذين ادو الي تراجع مستوي الفريق طوال السنوات السابقه  ولم يكن له بصمه في 
يوم من الايام  باحدي مباريات المريخ المهمه  .. صرااااااااااااحه بله لاعب ليس بمستوي المريخ ولا بحجمه.

اما مصعب الذي  لايجيد  لا المراوغه ولا الالتحام  في لن ينجح كلاعب طرف  لانه هذه الخانه تتطلب لاعب 
قوي وسريع ومراوغ وهذه الخانه لاتتوفر باللاعب مصعب عمر  .. مصعب يمكن ان ينجح كلاعب وسط  ايسر

فقط  عاب المريخ  طرفي الملعب  ولكن غازريتو يسير بتنفيذ خططه بصوره ممتازه 



شكرا كثيرا اخي محمد سيف على التعليق الجميل والراقي 

بله جابر ومصعب عمر تعرضا الى نقد عنيف من خلال مدرجات المنتديات 

لا ارغب صراحة في تحميل اللاعبين مسئولية اخفاق المريخ في هذه المباراة 

لان المريخ لم يخفق اصلا ولم يعمل الجهاز الفني للمريخ على الدفع بهما الا عندما تاكد له بانهما الاصلح والاجدر من غيرهما

غارزيتو لا ياخذ براي احد وهو مدرب عارف شغله كويس جدا 

يدير المبارايات بنجاح ويسير في تطبيق الخطة من الاحسن الى الافضل 

المريخ كان مظهره جيدا في هذه المباراة وهذا ما يهمنا في هذه الجزئية 

اعتقد بان اللاعبين طبقوا الخطة بنسبة 70% وهذه نسبة كبيرة قياسا بفترة المعسكر والمباريات الودية التي لعبت فيه 

الجمهور السوداني تعود ان ينتقد من يخفق وفي حال تالق من اخفق بالامس فان الجمهور يمدحه بشدة وهكذا دوما الجمهو السوداني 
يحكم بالعاطفة وهناك اشياء تحدث في معسكر اللاعبين لا ندر عنها شئ وهناك ظروف خاصة ايضا تحدث لهم وامور يجب ان نضعها في الحسبان 
فالمدرب هو الادرى باللاعبين وكذلك دائرة الكرة .

في المنابر والمنتديات يمكننا الانتقاد لكن لا يمكننا الاصرار على راينا حتى يصل الى المدرجات وبالتالي يؤثر سلبا في اللاعبين 
من الحكمة ان نترك الفرنسي يعمل في صمت حتى نرى مريخاً يسر الكل 
العجلة من سمات الجمهور السوداني الذي يتعجل الانتصارات ومرحلة الوصول الى رضائه صعبة جدا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*تحليل حد الإمتاع الحبيب نادر . . . و الله لو رئيس تحرير ما أضيع على صحيفتي درة كهذه . . . يحفظك الله و يديمك لنا و للمريخ
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

مشكور  كتير ، و  نتمنى  مريخ  يهز  الأرض



تسلم حبيبنا جزراوي وافتخر 

مرورك اسعدني كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

مشكور   الاخ  نادر  على  تحليلك    الرائع   واشكرك  على  اﻻشادة   بمستوى  اللاعب  مصعب  عمر




تسلم الحبيب اوهمام 

مصعب لاعب خلوق وحريف ولديه مميزات عديدة نتمنى له التوفيق في هذا الموسم 

واتمنى الا يتاثر بصيحات الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تشافيز الاحمر
					

استاذي نادر الداني لك مني خالص الود والاحترام 
منذ نهاية المبارة وانا في شوق لتحليلك المنطقي هذا ......



مشكور الاخ تشافير الاحمر ونتمنى دوما ان يظل الاحمر في العلالي وان يشرفنا باذن الله في هذا الموسم ببطولة افريقية باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

مشكور الصفوة نادر تحليل جميل ومفيد والمريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح نرجوا الصبر فقط من الصفوة.



تسلم الرائع مريخي للابد 

واعذرني على عدم الرد في وقتها للمشغولية 

علما ان هناك الكثير من الاعضاء لم اقم بالرد عليهم في هذا البوست 

اشكرك يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdelrahman Abdelmageed
					

تحياتي لكك الاخ الفاضل نادر وضيوفك الكرام  ...... احرص دائمآ علي متابعتك واحسن ما في تحليلك وتشخيصك لمباريات المريخ انك غير منتمي لاي واحدة من التنظيمات والنقابات المنشرة بكثافة في عالمنا المريخي عمومآ وعالم المنتديات بالاخص   ... نقابة كارهي بلة جابر  ونقابة مناهضي مصعب وتنظيم الشكوي الدائمة من الاطراف ... والتنظيم الجديد الذي ينادي باستبدال قلب الدفاع  بالرباطة  وكلها تنظيمات  تعمل بهمة وكثافة انتشارية وصلت للاسف للمدرجات !!!





تسلم الاخ عبد الرحمن وجزيت خيراً ومتاسف جدا على عدم الرد في نفس الوقت للمشغوليات 

بالنسبة  للتنظيمات التي ذكرتها لا اعتقد بان هناك اي تنظيمات او نقابات منتشرة فهي  في النهاية لا تعدو ان تكون سوى آراء اشخاص قابلة للقبول او الرفض 

مع خالص ودي لكم اخي الغالي
                        	*

----------

